# Missing Leaf Tickets



## Moontoon (Jul 12, 2018)

So, I noticed I suddenly have 20 Leaf Tickets less than before. My first thought was I accidentally asked Lloid to catch bugs f?r me, but then I would have gotten the animation when he actually helps out. Soooo... I have no idea what happened .___. has anyone else had Tickets disappear before? Can anything be done? Trying to save up for the sunflower terrain.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jul 12, 2018)

If you saw that you had a higher total and now it's lower, then you could have accidentally done a number of things like payed Lloid to catch a bug, enter into the quarry before you had enough help, sped up crafting, or crafted something when you didn't have the necessary materials. It's very easy to go on autopilot with this game, and unfortunately, there's no way to get those leaf tickets back if you've spent them. Before you declare them gone for good though, double check your mailbox to make sure they aren't sitting there unclaimed, as the LT aren't always automatically added to your bank when goals are met. Hope this helps!


----------



## Moontoon (Jul 12, 2018)

I know for sure I did none of those things, though :’( All I’ve been doing the past few days is planting flowers, watering flowers and catching/sharing bugs. At first I did think I accidentally asked Lloid for help cathing bugs, but I would have noticed him appearing on the screen then. So yeah, it’s a mystery for sure.


----------

